# Noisy Arrow Rest



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a problem with my ripcord drop away rest...i shoot Easton FMJ's and when i draw back my bow, my arrow makes a terrible screeching noise. I dont want to use moleskin because i would have to change the knocking point on my string. Anyone know of any plastic dips or coatings i could possibly use?? Any other ideas, or should i just go with moleskin.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Some arrows are just more noisy than others. I shoot a biscuit and CX arrows. I find bufftuff CX's are nice and quiet, but those without are noisy as h*ll. The cabelas brand of arrow are the worst.

You could try armor-all, or maybe turtle wax. But if that doesnt work moleskin might be your only option other than changing arrows. You could also try an old trick we used to use on plunger buttons. Take your finger and wipe a little oil off your face from the side of your nose and wipe this on the contact points of the rest. Used to work well on the old cushion plunger style rests.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

drip style gun oil works ok. when you get into the stand put a drip or 2 on the rest and wipe it off when your done hunting. i used to that on the 1st bow i owned and sliding the arrowback sounded like a rabbit distress call sometimes


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Had the same problem.
Moleskin didn't even work, I couldn't believe it. But that camo moleskin for riser shelves did the trick.
But what REALLY worked was selling my ripcord and buying a $50 QAD fall away. It's silent at the draw with the moleskin kit and the best thing is that it stays up even if you have to let down and not shoot. Unlike the ripcord that falls every time. So I'd say get rid of it and get the QAD you'll be much happier.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

no kidding goatboy, ripcords get talked up all the time and i think the thing is a piece of junk, i hunted in the rain last weekend and nothing on my bow rusted except for my stupid rest....i actually went to menards today and bought some Plasti-Dip. The stuff cost about $6 and i tested it on a metal pen tonight and seems to be pretty good stuff, we'll see how durable it is, and if it will quiet things down at all.


----------



## CroixBoy (Aug 11, 2015)

I had a Biscuit w/ Bemans. The new CX Blue Streaks were pretty loud thru the Biscuit which needed replacement anyway so I traded up to a QAD HDX. Loved it...at first. Then it started squealing on the draw. Now what...don't hunt humid? Learned it only squealed like that in humid weather across the moleskin provided with the QAD. That stuff has some neoprene or silicone or something in it. One post suggested Velcro...quiet but way too fat; cock feather hitting sending arrows into the Glendel's spine. Most moleskin I looked at in WalMart or drug store just looked too fat. Visited my archery shop...they gave me some really thin, soft, dry, non-rubberized moleskin. Shot tonight in nasty 70 degree dew point weather (yuck), deadly silent. Back to loving the QAD. Hope it lasts but I'll take the quiet over super durable any day! Easy enough to replace it.


----------

